# Ongelmallinen lause



## KaroKarviainen

Moi!

Eräässä kirjassa törmäsin lauseeseen jota en vaan ymmärrä.

Päähahmo (Erika) joutuu rikoksen uhriksi, hän on sairaalassa ja tekee rikosilmoituksen. Nämä kaksi kappaletta seuraa:

"Haljennut huuli ja mustelmat olivat alkaneet jo parantua ja jäivät portaissa kierimisen aiheuttamien vammojen varjoon, ja kun poliisi poistui pikaista toipumista toivottaen, tämä oli varmasti aivan yhtä hämmentynyt rikoksen laadusta kuin Erika itse.
Hän ajatteli, että hänen ruumiinsa oli huijannut häntä. Jos hän ei olisi ollut niin väsynyt, niin vailla Luoja ties mitä, ehkä yksinäinen."

Tämän jälkeen aihe vaihtuu. Osaisiko joku auttaa mua ymmärtämään viimeisen lauseen?
Kiitos!


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Minä ymmärrän tuon niin, että Erika ihmettelee tai voivottelee omaa tilannettaan. Hahmottuisiko tuo paremmin tässä muodossa:

"*Jospa* hän ei olisi ollut niin väsynyt *ja* *jospa* hän ei olisi ollut niin vailla jotain (Luoja ties mitä se 'jokin' sitten olisikaan) *ja* *jospa* hän ei olisi ollut ehkä yksinäinen."

Englanniksi ehkä jotenkin niin, että "If only she hadn't been so tired, so in need of God knows what, maybe lonely".


----------



## KaroKarviainen

Maunulan Pappa said:


> Minä ymmärrän tuon niin, että Erika ihmettelee tai voivottelee omaa tilannettaan. Hahmottuisiko tuo paremmin tässä muodossa:
> 
> "*Jospa* hän ei olisi ollut niin väsynyt *ja* *jospa* hän ei olisi ollut niin vailla jotain (Luoja ties mitä se 'jokin' sitten olisikaan) *ja* *jospa* hän ei olisi ollut ehkä yksinäinen."
> 
> Englanniksi ehkä jotenkin niin, että "If only she hadn't been so tired, so in need of God knows what, maybe lonely".


Nyt ymmärrän, kiitos!


----------



## jazyk

KaroKarviainen, tulevaisuudessa on pakko kirjoittaa spesifimpia sanoja kysymyksen tittelissä, esimerkiksi "Luoja tiee mitä". "Ongelmallinen lause" ei sano lukijoille mitään teemasta.


----------

